# MAC Loopback Test: Failed...?



## ice_glitch (Oct 3, 2005)

I was running a diagnostic test on my Network Adapter, and part 4 of 4 labeled MAC Loopback Test Failed. Can someone tell me what this means?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Could be nothing, what specific test, and what issue are you experiencing?


----------

